# 2014 MSDA summer picnic



## new2doo (Jul 4, 2010)

Date: August 16 
Time: 11:00 a.m.
Location: Ionia, Mi

Come join us for the Michigan Squirrel Dog Association 2014 annual picnic. Games for the kids, pot luck, and club meeting. Everyone is welcome. Hope to see you there!

Visit our website at www.michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com for directions and more details.


----------

